# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  اسرع دعاء مستجاب للزواج قل حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

## شوق_shj

اسرع دعاء مستجاب للزواج قل حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 
# حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. !* 



اللهم اجعل همي الاخره ..
حسبنا الله سيوتينا الله من فضله ان الى الله راغبون ..
اللهم صل على محمد .. 
يارحيم ياكريم يالله ياجبار ..
استغفرالله واتوب اليه .. 

فوضت امري اليك ي الله ~ 
يارب تيسر لي امري وترزقني بالزوج الصالح والرزق الحلال من حيث لااحتسب 
يارب تفرج على خواتي وبنات المسلمين يارب العالمين !*

اللهم اجعل رزقي يسعى الي اجعله يدق بابي ولاتجلعني اسعى اليه !*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

وفقج ربي لما يحب ويرضى ورزقج وجميع بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين يارب

----------

